# Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE



## klefreak (16. Mai 2008)

*Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*

Für Spieler sind Notebooks wegen der meist unterirdischen Grafikleistung uninteressant, auch die schon erhältlichen USB Grafikkarten für den Anschluss von zusätzlichen Monitoren ändert daran nichts. die MXM Module, mit denen Grafikkarten auch auf Notebooks austauschbar werden sollten, setzten sich leider nicht durch, auch die externe Grafikbox für Nvidia Karten wurde nicht zur Serienreife weiterentwickelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf "The Inquirer DE" will man erfahren haben, dass Fujitsu-Siemens genau in diesem Bereich ein Produkt mehr oder weniger Marktreif haben will.
Es soll sich um eine Box im Apple-Design handeln, welche mit einer AMD Grafikkarte ausgerüstet ist, welche die Notebookgrafik um fast 500% steigern soll, in 3dMark punkten ausgedrückt soll eine solche Lösung ca 8000p im 3dMark06 knacken, da die Box aufrüstfähig sen soll, kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch stärkere Rechenboliden darin Platz finden werden. 

die Box soll über eine Externe Stromversorgung verfügen (Akkuschonend) und auch anschlüsse für HDMI und DVI-I.

Leider Pfeifen die Spatzen kein genaues Releasedatum und keinen Preis für diese Boosterbox.

The Inquirer DE :


UPDATE:


PCGH - News: AMD: Externe Grafikplattform für Notebooks vorgestellt.

PCGH - News: AMD: Neue Mobilplattform "Puma" vorgestellt (letztes 1/3)

UPDATE: (2008.06.04)

laut einer neuen Meldung bei Golem.de verwenden die neuen Fujitsu Notebooks die neue TURION Ultra Technologie, welche es ermöglicht mittels eines neuen Steckers PCIE8 in ein externes Gehäuse zu leiten, die LASSO genannte Box, kann dann eine Grafikkarte relativ schnell anbinden und mittels Hybrid CF mit der Onboardkarte verbinden


GOLEM.DE

auch auf Tomshardware gibt es 2 Berichte über die Externe Grafikbox :
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/XGP-P...ws-241019.html
Mehr Details zu AMDs Puma-Plattform


UPDATE: (2008.06.05)


auf Golem.de gibt es neue Details zur LASSO Box 

ATI XGP: AMDs externe Grafikkarte im Detail - Golem.de


----------



## Fransen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen
Ich weiss noch wie ich mich vor nen paar Monaten noch mit meine Fujitsu und ner SiS M760 rumgequält habe

-->>Wo soll denn die ganze Wärme hin???


----------



## wolf7 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

eher über welche Schnittstelle soll das Teil mit dem Notebook verbunden werden, welche eine solche Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen kann... sonst würde ja auch der beste Chip in dem Teil nix bringen, wenn die Bandbreite limitiert...


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Interessant wäre das auf jeden Fall, weil Notebooks schon meistens mit einer guten CPU ausgerüstet sind, am Arbeitsspeicher liegt es auch nicht, nur wenn man einen guten Grafikchip haben möchte, wird auf jeden Fall die 1000 Grenze locker geknackt.

Mit solch einer Lösung könnte man bei Bedarf die zusätzliche Grafikkarte anschließen...Grafikchips die heute die 8000er Marke beim 3DMark knacken, brauchen nicht mehr so eine große Kühlung wie damals, Kühlung sollte kein großes Problem sein, aber der Preis


----------



## SkastYX (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Mich würde auch mal der Anschluss interressieren.
Bei dieser (angeblichen) Leistung fällt USB schonmal ganz weg, aber nutzt die Box den Express-Carten Slot, oder hat Siemens da einen eigenen Anschluss den sie in zukünftige Notebooks bauen?


----------



## Elkhife (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Wär möglich, dass FSC sich da selber wa zurecht baut aber eher unwarscheinlich. Der Markt für das Gerät wäre viel zu klein, ausser die Verkaufen das nur zusammen mit dem Notebook. Dann wäre es möglich das die das über Hybrid-CF machen und den Port dafür nach aussen legen um da was anschließen zu können.


----------



## klefreak (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

ich selber glaube, das in der Box ein einfaches MXM Modul verwendet wird, der Anschluss wird wahrscheinlich über den Expresscardslot stattfinden

lg Klemens


----------



## exa (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

oder es kommen normale grakas rein, und sie nutzen den express port, denn mxm module sind einfach zu teuer...


----------



## klefreak (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

da ja kein preis angegeben wird, kann es durchaus teuer werden  wen man die box größe anschaut, passt da eine normale graka kaum hinein, auch ist die Form eher "quadratisch" was für ein MXM (oder vergleichbares) sprechen würde

der Expresscardslot bietet meines wissens mit pcie x1 angebunden Personal Computer Memory Card International Association  Wikipedia

es könnte sein, dass Fujitsu- Siemens diesen Slot dafür verwendet oder sogar noch mehr PCIE Lanes nach außen leitet um die Geschwindigkeit zu verbessern


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Naja, PCIe x4 sollte es schon sein, denn sonst ist die hälfte der Grafikleistung schon den Bach runter, so schnell kann man gar ned schauen!


----------



## hasek53 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

Und wieder wird man einen zusätzlichen Monitor etc. brauchen! Ich würds besser finden, wenn endlich mal leistbare GraKa Upgrades für Notebookbesitzer da wären!!


----------



## klefreak (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*



hasek53 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird man einen zusätzlichen Monitor etc. brauchen! Ich würds besser finden, wenn endlich mal leistbare GraKa Upgrades für Notebookbesitzer da wären!!



da das ganze über AMD Technik realisiert werden soll, und auch nur mit neuen notebooks möglich sein soll, kann es durchaus sein, dass da so eine art Hybris Crossfire verwendet wird, und das Bild der externen Grafikkarte einfach auf die onboardgrafikkarte übertragen wird, somit kann der normale Notebookmonitor verwendet werden (bei hybrid CF kann ja die "externe" grafikkarte abgeschaltet werden und daher muss der monitor ja an der internen onboardgraka angeschlossen sein !!)

lg Klemens

ps: ich bin schon gespannt, was die technik bietet


----------



## McBain (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*



hasek53 schrieb:


> Und wieder wird man einen zusätzlichen Monitor etc. brauchen! Ich würds besser finden, wenn endlich mal leistbare GraKa Upgrades für Notebookbesitzer da wären!!


 
genau!!


----------



## klefreak (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: EXTERNE Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens)*

*update*



im 1. POST

--> 2 neue Artikel von Tomshardware  hinzugefügt  !!

lg Klemens


UPDATE: nun auch 2 artikel auf der PCGH Main:

PCGH - News: AMD: Externe Grafikplattform für Notebooks vorgestellt.

PCGH - News: AMD: Neue Mobilplattform "Puma" vorgestellt (letztes 1/3)


----------



## klefreak (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*

UPDATE: (2008.06.05)


auf Golem.de gibt es neue Details zur LASSO Box 

ATI XGP: AMDs externe Grafikkarte im Detail - Golem.de


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*

Es gibt schon wieder neue News zu der Box
BIn mal gespannt wann sie auf den Markt geschmissen wird

(klick)


----------



## KTMDoki (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*



Fransen schrieb:


> Es gibt schon wieder neue News zu der Box
> BIn mal gespannt wann sie auf den Markt geschmissen wird
> 
> (klick)



des is natürli net schlecht, dass sie die neue RV770 später einbauen wollen!

mal schaun, wie sich das entwickeln wird...


----------



## CentaX (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*

Bestimmt kosten Notebooks mit der besonderen Schnittstelle schon mehr als Modelle mit fetter Grafikkarte 
Vorrausgesetzt, es wird eine oftmals vorhandene Schnittstelle genutzt, könnte sich das sogar durchsetzten und ein Notebook würd für mich interessant werden


----------



## heroe (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*



CentaX schrieb:


> Bestimmt kosten Notebooks mit der besonderen Schnittstelle schon mehr als Modelle mit fetter Grafikkarte


Kundenfreundlich wäre es, wenn man seine Notebooks selbst zusammenstellen und selbst schrauben könnte.


----------



## CentaX (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*

Tja, das denk ich mir auch schon ewig...
Wenn die Dinger wenigstens ALLE ne austauschbare Grafikeinheit hätten, hätt ich mir auch schon einen gekauft.
Naja, mir solls egal sein, ich hab nen PC und ne PSP, mit der beschäftige ich mich halt, wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin 
Die hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass man sie wirklich überall hin mitnehmen kann...


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Externe Grafik für Notebooks (Fujitsu-Siemens) - UPDATE*



heroe schrieb:


> Kundenfreundlich wäre es, wenn man seine Notebooks selbst zusammenstellen und selbst schrauben könnte.



Zumindest selbst zusammenstellen geht bei FSC teilweise, alelrdings nur mit den Lifebooks


----------

